# Stereo/Clock Display



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

My factory Stereo display works sometimes,and most of the time it does not,i have to hit the front to make it come on,i have 3 pulled from a salvage yard,one car only had 30,000 miles,got it home and damm display did the same thing-DOES ANYONE KNOW WTF to do to this-are there contacts that need to be re-soldered,and its especially worse during hot weather.


----------



## DanIncredible (Jul 29, 2009)

same here but even if i hit it it still dont work


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i took my stereo out,removed top cover,used qtip with alcolhol and cleaned cd lens manually,then i took front cover off,and use di-electric grease on all the contacts of the back of the faceplace,and now works perfect,and cleaning cd lens manually is making my cd player awesome,much louder and clearer


----------

